# dog peeing inside when raining outside!



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi all not been on here for a while but need to ask advice!
Izzy my 15 month old SBT has been toilet trained really well but since the bad weather(raining non stop) she has started peeing in the kitchen! If she can hear the rain she will refuse to go out so i have to force her out.One morning i got up and opened the back door for her to let her out as usual- i was making breakfast<turned my back for a second then right behind me she was peeing on the floor!
I told her no and made her go outside but now she seems to be repeating the behaviour even though im letting her out and taking her for walks as usual (we have been building up walks since her cruciate op)
Any ideas as what to do-i did say i might make her go out on the hour every hour-would that help? 

thanks all


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

madferrit* said:


> Hi all not been on here for a while but need to ask advice!
> Izzy my 15 month old SBT has been toilet trained really well but since the bad weather(raining non stop) she has started peeing in the kitchen! If she can hear the rain she will refuse to go out so i have to force her out.One morning i got up and opened the back door for her to let her out as usual- i was making breakfast<turned my back for a second then right behind me she was peeing on the floor!
> I told her no and made her go outside but now she seems to be repeating the behaviour even though im letting her out and taking her for walks as usual (we have been building up walks since her cruciate op)
> Any ideas as what to do-i did say i might make her go out on the hour every hour-would that help?
> ...


It wouldn't do any harm to take her out on the hour when it's dry as then she might be able to hold on until the rain has stopped later. Have you tried putting a doggy raincoat on her and maybe even holding a big brolly over her head when you're out in the rain? Polly, my yorkie hates the rain but can just be persuaded to go out if she's protected against the weather (but as she's small she can just be picked up if necessary).

Presumably your dog knows the command for wee wees or whatever you call it? If not, it would be a good idea to teach her so that she will wee to order when you're out in the rain.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

A lot of dogs dont like going out in the rain walking yes going out to pee no, I have to encourage 2 out the 3 of mine to go out and then its under protest. You might find you have that problem when it gets dark now during the fireworks. Just make sure you keep putting her out rather like you did puppy training although you probably wont have to do it quite so often because the capacity to hold more and wait longer will be a lot more now. Go out with her again if you have too. Hopefully then she will soon be back on track.


----------



## GrooveSlam (Oct 26, 2010)

My dog also hates the rain, and it is to the season where it is going to rain non-stop for the next 6 months. I am going to start using an umbrella  thanks for the idea Lulu's owner.


----------

